# Eastern Traildigger 26?



## bryang (Apr 24, 2004)

Has anybody tried one yet? Looks interesting, but a bit on the cheap side...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Cheap, cheap, cheap...

I sold one to a customer who sold it to someone else within two weeks. Feels like a old 26" race cruiser more than a jumper. The parts and whole bike is exactly what you expect for a $400 bike to be...cheap. You could get a good 20" for that price.

Save a bit more money and get a Thunderbird or if you want/like the simple rigid idea go for a Commencal Max Max. They can be had for around $500 right now.


----------



## bryang (Apr 24, 2004)

Actually, I'm wanting a rigid SS 26er to race locally in the BMX cruiser class, and do some light DJ'ing. The OM Flyer is a bit too long & mellow, and I can't afford a Fireman's Cruzer or Kappa K26. I've been eyeballing the 09 Kona Humu as well (frame looks great!) but it would have to be totally rebuilt for BMX use. I've had about 15 different cruisers over the years and much prefer 26 over 24 for the big downhill tracks here in the midwest. I guess my main concern with the Eastern is the tri-moly frame and weird geometry (short rear+tall bb height).


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The MaxMax is aluminum with a HiTen Fork. Have you looked at the Volume Sledgehammer? I take it you are also looking at a complete, well except for the Humu. 

Sounds fun. My friend just built a old 26" Supergoose.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

http://www.volumebikes.com/bikes-sledgehammer.html


----------



## bryang (Apr 24, 2004)

I've been looking at the Volume as well. I think it is a tri-moly frame with lo/mid spec as well. Too bad I sold my Boss 26 a few years back...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

this sounds more like what you want .... teh Z-06 Sledgehammer (4130 and better parts)










I rode an Eastern Traildigger... Even though I like what Eastern is doing with their other bikes, especially the Nighttrain, the Traildigger is wack. The front end is so short your feet hit the tire (not on an x-up, but just riding normal!!!), the bars are way too low, and the bb is way to high. I don't mind the short back end though--that's probably the only good thing about the bike.


----------



## bobdaily123 (Jun 7, 2008)

cmc4130 said:


> this sounds more like what you want .... teh Z-06 Sledgehammer (4130 and better parts)












"its a sledge hammer"


----------



## INFamous (Apr 24, 2008)

hahahahaha funny $h!t


----------



## Tyler Adamson (Sep 4, 2007)

I've got a 26'' Traildigger and I must say that I hate riding it. The geometry sucks and I'm always hitting my foot/leg on the front tire while riding around. Like its been mentioned it wasn't real expensive so I'm not really pissed just a little annoyed.


----------



## Breckenridge08 (Aug 15, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting a sledgehammer and throwing a suspension fork on it... dumb idea???


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Tyler Adamson said:


> I've got a 26'' Traildigger and I must say that I hate riding it. The geometry sucks and *I'm always hitting my foot/leg on the front tire* while riding around. Like its been mentioned it wasn't real expensive so I'm not really pissed just a little annoyed.


exactly. that's the first thing i noticed about it. the only solution might be 165mm cranks and give it to a 10 year old girl.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Breckenridge08 said:


> I've been thinking about getting a sledgehammer and throwing a suspension fork on it... dumb idea???


Probably better choices for than that. The Sledge should probably stay rigid.


----------

